# vid freaked me out-i dont like heights!



## dorton (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qas2fjbLpc0&feature=related


----------



## Lexi (Feb 6, 2008)

for some reason i just kept thinking "fall fall..please fall"


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 6, 2008)

They obviously dont have much to live for


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 7, 2008)

ok that wasn't what i was expecting. my personal gaffing record is 73 ft. i thought that was pretty hardcore. this is just stupidity.


----------



## joshandjack (Feb 7, 2008)

nice greenscreen, haha jk. wow thats insane.
when i even think of heights like that my nerves tremble, if i were to even attempt that my hands would probably shake so bad that i would slip.


----------



## playlboi (Feb 7, 2008)

joshandjack said:


> nice greenscreen, haha jk. wow thats insane.
> when i even think of heights like that my nerves tremble, if i were to even attempt that my hands would probably shake so bad that i would slip.



haha, right on dude. i'm with you on this one.

those dudes are crazy man.


----------



## playlboi (Feb 7, 2008)

Lexi said:


> for some reason i just kept thinking "fall fall..please fall"



and lexi, that's messed up. lmao

you made me laugh out loud, literally


----------

